# Lacoste polos



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a question about fit. I've bought two Lacoste pique polos for my husband yesterday for a gift and went a size up because I've heard these run small, and now I'm concerned because someone else told me that they run large. (This was an online order at Needless Markup, which by the way is having a sale on some colors.) 

The women's sizes are cut differently and obviously fit differently than the men's so I won't make any assumptions. 

Do the men's Lacoste polos run large, small or true?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

My stepson, who is a fan of LaCoste polo shirts, tells me that they use a numerical system (1-8) that differs from anything I'm familiar with. He takes about a size 40 (US) jacket and wears a size 5 in LaCoste polo, if that's of any assistance.


----------



## Pressfan (Aug 6, 2003)

I would say they run large given the way that the sizes are represented in the U.S. Here in Canada, "3" is designated as small, "4" as medium and "5" as large. I notice in the U.S. that "4" is considered small, "5" medium and "6" large.

That being said, I find that a "5" would not be as large as a normal American large (e.g. Brooks Brothers), but oddly enough is similar to a Medium for Aquascutum or Burberry polo shirts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

That _was_ helpful, thanks.

My husband wears an XL in RL polos or a 48 jacket. He has very broad shoulders.

I bought the 8, which was labeled XXL. It sounds like this might work.


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> That _was_ helpful, thanks.
> 
> ...


It will be close, but it will likely work. A good general rule for Lacoste polos is one size up from a Polo RL (i.e., I wear a Large in Polo RL polos, but definitely need a 7/XL in Lacoste -- and have even considered buying an 8 on eBay to try because of shrinkage, more on that below). Lacoste polos do run smaller, relatively speaking. Comparing them to a Polo RL polo shirt, they are cut very short -- especially through the arms (sleeve length) and are much shorter in total length (from top to bottom).

If your husband has an athletic (more muscular) build, I'd bet he'll love the Lacoste shirts. If he's not as athletic/muscular, I would imagine he will prefer Polo RL (which are just more generously/comfortably cut all the way around). I happen to love them -- I continue to own Polo RL polos for comfort/weekend wear around the house, but much prefer the Lacoste if I'm going to wear a polo style shirt out and about.

Additionally, be very careful if you plan to self launder the Lacoste shirts. Based on my experience, they are subject to much more shrinkrage than a Polo RL or Brooks Brothers polo.

One more thing re: Lacoste polos. You can pick them up in almost every color made for $20-25/shirt on eBay. You have to be careful, but as long as you buy the Designed in France/Made in Peru shirts, I haven't noticed a bit of difference from shirts purchased in Lacoste boutique stores or major retailers (like Neiman) for a lot more $$.

Best of luck,

Sack


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

I like my polos to be roomy and with fairly ample shirt "tail" length. I buy my Lacoste polos in a size 8 - XXL which works for me.
I wear a size 46 jacket (again partly for the room).

They will shrink. I machine wash mine and then hang them to dry which eliminates the shrink. They end up a little stiff, so a few minutes in a wrinkle release cycle after it's dry will soften it up a bit.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DownSouth_
> 
> I like my polos to be roomy and with fairly ample shirt "tail" length. I buy my Lacoste polos in a size 8 - XXL which works for me.
> I wear a size 46 jacket (again partly for the room).
> ...


Yes! My husband is the same way. He doesn't like anything too short or "slim-fit". He needed some "nice" polos... ones not beaten to death.

I suppose I'd better wash these. [8D]

Thanks Sack. I did buy a women's Lacoste on eBay in England, with a Devanlay label, and it was fake. Luckily the "really? I didn't know!" grandma whose son got them off the back of a truck somewhere returned my payment.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> Yes! My husband is the same way. He doesn't like anything too short or "slim-fit". He needed some "nice" polos... ones not beaten to death.


It's definitely a personal thing, but the Lacostes are WAY too short for me. I wear a L in a RL-Polo and a 6 in a Lacoste. (40 chest).

The Lacostes are so short that they won't stay tucked in for more than an hour or so. When I hold the two shirts next to each other, the RL is about 2-2.5" longer.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by djl_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to try a 7 or an 8. The sleeve length is about right and you get a longer shirt tail.
Or maybe the make a 6 Tall.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

They've arrived, and I'm disappointed with them. I haven't bought Lacoste for myself in quite a while, and the men's polos don't seem to be particularly fine or worth the price compared to RL, IMO. The sizing on the XXL/8 is consistent with a Polo XL, however - I compared them laid flat.

I'm returning them to Nordie's.


----------

